

Daily, top new & top watched GitHub repos report, in your inbox - igrigorik
http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/home/?u=439aa16a39e4b10e0b65ff2ef&id=0b82fec5c2

======
ericclemmons
I was skeptical on if this was something I'd actually want delivered on a
daily basis.

Because you already had some archives to peek through, I discovered several
interesting libraries before even signing up!

Nice idea, and good call on having archives to preview before committing. Many
newsletters would benefit similarly if they had a "View our last newsletter!"
link.

~~~
petercooper
_Many newsletters would benefit similarly if they had a "View our last
newsletter!" link._

I know this is somewhat offtopic, but I've split tested this on one of my
newsletters - <http://javascriptweekly.com/> \- and saw a _very_ minor drop
(like a cpl %) in conversion when I removed the link to the preview issues and
archives. Will vary though and I think the screenshot helps.

~~~
ericclemmons
I think the screenshot would help more than the link, much like a product shot
on the home page without doing the "Feature Tour". It makes sense that it's
probably minor, though I'd imagine newsletters are hard to come by for
conversions anyway. Thanks for the heads up on your test!

